# What do your doves/pigeons like to play with?



## LoverOnCupidsWings (Nov 26, 2021)

Im trying out some new things to see what my 2 ring neck doves like to play with and have in their cage, so any suggestions would be great! What have you guys found that your birds just seem to like to do or play, and what do they like to play with?


----------



## flipflop (Jan 10, 2022)

Never really seen them "play" like parrots etc do. They like company, just chilling on a perch or your head, walking around and explore/look for seeds and grit. They might enjoy picking a fight with your feet and stepping on your computer keyboards as soon as you aren´t there as well


----------



## LoverOnCupidsWings (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh god they love stepping on my computer😂😂 whenever im trying to get work done they seem to think it’s the best time for them to start stepping all over my computer


----------



## flipflop (Jan 10, 2022)

Haha yes... I think they see you using it and it intrigues them. They want to do what you are doing. My pigeon has sent gibberish invitations to people on several occasions


----------



## LoverOnCupidsWings (Nov 26, 2021)

One of them has figured out how to scroll through tik tok after watching me scroll a few times😂 they’re so funny and smart


----------



## LovelyBonnie (Feb 23, 2021)

LoverOnCupidsWings said:


> Im trying out some new things to see what my 2 ring neck doves like to play with and have in their cage, so any suggestions would be great! What have you guys found that your birds just seem to like to do or play, and what do they like to play with?


 Hello! My late dove pair really enjoyed messing with bells and foraging/shredding toys. I bought toys with only paper in them and not toys that are extra filled foraging ones that have all sorts or odd shapes and things for a parrot to pick at. (Mainly for the doves' saftey, since my doves used to try to eat anything that wasn't some type of nesting material). I'm not sure if you have a pair or they just live together, but if they are a pair, it might be a nice way to give then extra nesting scraps to have fun with!
I'd say just keep an eye on them and make sure they don't eat none of the materials. There is also a chance that they may not know what to do with the toy, you can try pulling out and leaving some of the shredded paper somewhere for them to see and hopefully they get the idea. Hope this helps! If this pic sends, here's my mini ringneck dove's cage with two toys on the side, one with shredding paper, and the small one is a simple bell toy. She also has another foraging toy just out of view c: (Also, if you want more natural foraging toys, I think 'Planet Pleasures' would be a decent place to look! I just get my toys from a local bird store though ^-^


----------

